# In Desperate Need of help with NYC stuff



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

In trying to figure out some sort of itinerary for Rev and I for our trip to NYC, I am overwhelmed by the amount of restaurants, jazz clubs, comedy clubs and overall _stuff _to do.

Therefore I am calling all DPers to unite and give me pointers on the best places in the Big Apple, from food to funk, we needs help!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The whole city is awesome, there are so many places to go, eat, and drink. Personally, I adored the Jekyll and Hyde restaurants - but that's just me. There is one on the lower west side, and one at the top of Broadway, I think, near Central Park.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

That's strange you mention that because a fellow co-worker of mine has a friend who works at one of them


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Little Italy has some very good restaurants


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

food:

La Caridad 
2199 Broadway, at 78th

Zabar's (not a restaurant, but they have prepared food)
2245 Broadway (at 80th St.)

Katz's famous Deli
205 East Houston St

entertainment:

Central Park
Metropolitan Museum
Brooklyn Museum of Art
Am. Museum of Natural History (also has a Planetarium!)



have fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jekyll and Hyde...sigh, that one on 60th street up near Central Park, that's where I ate on the day I first started having severe panic symptoms that would lead to a breakdown...

I almost hate the place because of it but it's not supposed to be the restaurant's fault.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

My bf proposed in Gotham Bar and Grill in May. http://www.gothambarandgrill.com

Apparently a bit of a tourist trap being so expensive, and reeks of self importance and we have had to take out a second mortgage and eat worms since, but the food was amazing and totally worth it. Very fond memories. I love NYC.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

g-funk said:


> My bf proposed in Gotham Bar and Grill in May. http://www.gothambarandgrill.com
> 
> Apparently a bit of a tourist trap being so expensive, and reeks of self importance and we have had to take out a second mortgage and eat worms since, but the food was amazing and totally worth it. Very fond memories. I love NYC.


Are you trying to send me to the poor house? Whoa. $90 Caviar!!!


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

I just found out I am going to NYC for a long weekend in late September (My sister sprang for _Spamalot_ tickets  ) I have been in the city several times, but never as a tourist, and my initial thoughts are: what's wrong with being a tourist? This means the Empire State Bldgl, maybe Ellis Island, and etc.

For excursions, I have wanted to visit the new MOMA after reading this Updike piece in the New Yorker.

http://www.newyorker.com/printables/critics/041115crat_atlarge

And there is always the Museum of Natural History. AS you can see, I am not thinking of clubs and corners, but of gawking around with the rest of the yahoos. 

ANyway, post any ideas you are comming up with.


----------

